# Please, take care of yourself............



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A recent joint study conducted by the Department of Health and the Department of Motor Vehicles indicates that 23% of traffic accidents are alcohol related.

This means that the remaining 77% are caused by buttheads who drink bottled water, starbucks, soda, juice, energy drinks, and crap like that.

Therefore, beware of those who do not drink alcohol. They cause three times as many accidents.

This message is sent to you by someone who is a drinker and worries about your safety.

o-||


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

this so amazingly awesome!!!


----------

